# Tall Bushes decorating ideas? - gonna use as photo background too



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I would cover them with spiderwebbing and spiders of all sizes.

Or second idea would be the blinking eyes and if they are the really thick ones which you trimmed flat on the top, I'd add a row of the plastic pumpkins on top as well.


----------



## dqderrick (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm going to cover the bushes with this web I just won.



(click to see product page)

I chose white because I felt it would show up the best on my dark green bushes.

I'll then take the idea of putting many spiders of different sizes all over. I'll probably also put up some of that stretchable spider web. 

I also bought some some of these blinking eyes:

(click to see product page) 
Way cheaper than blinking eyes are going for on Ebay!

The bushes are almost 10 feet tall and are thinner and ragged at the top. They are not squared off... at this time. I also wanted most of the decorations to be focused around the area that would be in the photo. Heck,even just one pumpkin head dangling into frame from the bushes may be perfect.


DQ


----------



## HappyScientist (Aug 24, 2008)

I had an idea when I read this, it's a little ambitious, but if you can pull it off in time it would be an awesome effect. I thought it would look neat if you attached a bunch of arms in the branches that looked like they were reaching out and grabbing your guests. I got the idea from a Sandra Lee Halloween Special from a few years back.








The wall of hands on her show, however, had real people behind it. They moved and shook hands and everything. Pretty cool. (I hope to recreate it someday!) But for yours you could just have fake hands. 
You could go with a bloody latex arm: Fake Bloody Arm Decoration in Decorations Body Parts
A creepy zombie arm: ZOMBIE ARMS
Or just make your own simple ones by wrapping cloth around a Pringles can, stuffing a glove and putting it on the end of a can.
I think it would be a unique way to decorate your bushes!


----------

